# bleeding at 4/5 weeks



## elvisking (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi, I recently had 4 IUI treatments. The fourth was successful. last period date was 7/10/10,HCG level on 10/10 were 418, so docs reckon we're 4.5 weeks pregnant. Last night i started bleeding. Bright red blood, not really heavy on the pad- but a lot comes out when i pee. We went to the hosp- Doc did some swabs and did an internal scan- he said the cervix was closed and the follicle was in the womb correctly and all looked well. He said the bleeding was light and that i am to attend EPAU in a fortnight.  I feel ok, although worried, mild cramping- nowhere near period pain & breasts are still sore. Please can you give any thoughts on this? i kinda feel everything is ok- but am obviously worried. Thank you.xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid it's just a case of waiting and seeing. It's good that everything was ok on the scan, and often women have bleeding, and then have no more. I wish I could tell you more, but it is just waiting,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Lots of women do get a pool of blood in early pregnancy, that's often just absorbed into the uterus, but sometimes expelled as a bleed. I'm glad it's settled, and hope you feel better soon, I'll keep everything crossed for you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

